# Lobsters escape!



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In Stuttgart! 

Lobsters on the Run: Seafood Escapes from German Supermarket - International - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

hahhahaha They didn't want to be boiled alive!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

As teenagers we used to race our lobsters prior to cooking/consuming them....crazy kids.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::roll::rol l:

Thank you Kuan. I needed that visual comic relief this morning -- lobsters scurrying down a Stuttgart strasse....


----------



## annud (Oct 23, 2007)

Reminds me of that scene in "Annie Hall"...


----------

